# Change one letter in a band name to make it funny



## bostjan (Feb 10, 2021)

I'll start...

Slipsnot.












Slipsnot



__ bostjan
__ Feb 10, 2021





https://www.sevenstring.org/media/slipsnot.3686/


----------



## X1X (Feb 10, 2021)

Don Jovi





is adding letters allowed? In that case... Analthema

Edit: Added some amazing Paint work


----------



## BenjaminW (Feb 10, 2021)

Rash


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 10, 2021)

Iron Malden


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 10, 2021)

Bort Thrower


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 10, 2021)

- Rave Against the Machine
- Rake Against the Machine
- Raga Against the Machine

- Lynch Bob


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 10, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> Rash


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 10, 2021)

Arch Enema
Toot
Conquering Dystonia
Spayer
Soulfry


----------



## Manurack (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 10, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Iron Malden


Iron Madden

Mush
Ham
OwO City


----------



## X1X (Feb 10, 2021)

Whitesfake
Piss (Kiss)


----------



## Necky379 (Feb 10, 2021)

Fig Punisher
Djörk
Floodbath 
Bark Angel
Barkane 
Barkthrone 
DMV
Electric Lizard
Every Time I Pie
Pear Factory 
Rodsmack
Dank Williams
Dank Williams Jr
If Pope Dies
Jadapiss 
Cob for a Cowboy 
Less than Sake (like the rice wine, think that’s how you spell it)
The POX
Maylene and the Dons of Disaster 
Cig Destroyer
Power Drip
Sex Feet Under
Stains
The Ballflowers
100 Lemons


----------



## jwade (Feb 10, 2021)

Rear Factory


----------



## Werecow (Feb 10, 2021)

Alter Fridge

Cattle Recapitation

Bum


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 10, 2021)

Rim (HIM, and album art are just vaguely butthole shaped objects)

Rammstain
Clarence Farter
Cream Theatre (load album artwork)
Poo Fighters
Porn (Korn)

lame attempts but it only took me about 45 seconds


----------



## BenjaminW (Feb 10, 2021)

InfinityCollision said:


> Iron Madden


Every album will have Brett Favre involved somehow.


----------



## sirbuh (Feb 10, 2021)

jwade said:


> Rear Factory



might as well shut this one down now.


----------



## budda (Feb 10, 2021)

Bish
The Bettles
Meatload
Came In (ha)
Uria Meap


----------



## chipchappy (Feb 10, 2021)

Lamp of God


----------



## Manurack (Feb 10, 2021)

chipchappy said:


> Lamp of God



Lamb of Dog

Edit : sorry, forgot the rule but thought that was funny lol


----------



## works0fheart (Feb 10, 2021)

Muddle of Pudd.

Yes, that's 2 letters. I don't care, I've been calling them this their entire career anyways.


----------



## Manurack (Feb 10, 2021)

works0fheart said:


> Muddle of Pudd.
> 
> Yes, that's 2 letters. I don't care, I've been calling them this their entire career anyways.



This IMMEDIATELY came to mind.


----------



## Boofchuck (Feb 10, 2021)

TOOT


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 10, 2021)

Breaking the rules but;
Limp Bizkit
- Gimp Triscuit
- Chimp Shitzit


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 10, 2021)

Thy Fart is Murder 
yeah I added a letter, wanna fight about it?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 10, 2021)

Cream theater


----------



## TedEH (Feb 10, 2021)

Is Dave Mustaine a Trump supporter? He could rename his band Magadeth.

Uuuh...

Arch Enema?


----------



## nickgray (Feb 10, 2021)

Royal Cunt
Lake of Ears
Porknagar
Children of Boom
Assacre
Limbonic Fart
Overbill
Demons & Lizards
Diced Earth
The Maceless
Moonspill
Nightfish
Winterfun
Car Symmetry


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 10, 2021)

Ad Brains

Sad Brains

At The Tate’s

Hary-Lin Manson

Skid Ron

LA Gunk

VA Guns 

Guns & Ropes


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 10, 2021)

Carnisex
Prius (primus)
Crapping Young Lad


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 10, 2021)

Four Don Blondes


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 10, 2021)

Daft Junk
The Wha
Depeche More
Pu Tang Clan


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 10, 2021)

We need a clap emoji.


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 10, 2021)

Children of Sodom







RIP Alexi


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 10, 2021)

The Clasp

Nine Inch Pails

Insane Blown Posse


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Feb 10, 2021)

jwade said:


> Rear Factory


Lock the thread, it’s over.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 10, 2021)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Lock the thread, it’s over.



Stayer
Amthraxx


----------



## BenjaminW (Feb 10, 2021)

Testement I think works?

If not, Can Halen and Thin Dizzy.


----------



## neurosis (Feb 10, 2021)

I love this thread. Here's my contribution loosely adhering to the prompt:

All Dem Bitches
Animals As Beavers
Conveg
Mesugar
Mr Dongle
Napa Beth (she sells auto parts)
Uzi Osborn
Punk Fluid
Wa Tain Clan
Wolves In the Restroom
Marylin Hanson


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 10, 2021)

HISS


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 10, 2021)

Y (changed from X)

Yep (changed from Yes)

Asda (from Asia)

Jethro Bull 

Shite Zombie

The Easles

Slack Sabbath

Queens of the Stone Ape

Only replacing one latter that's repeated: Lenerd Skenerd or Linird Skinird. Lonord Skonord? Lunurd Skunurd.

The Pho

Fall Out Goy

Head/Read Kennedys

Modest Moose


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 10, 2021)

As I Lay Lying


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 10, 2021)

Pvris, .. oh wait.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 10, 2021)

Dragonfarce
Guns R' Roses (Toys R Us style)
Nevermare (every album is a concept album about Jeff Loomis not getting the pony he wanted for his birthday  )


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Feb 10, 2021)

Kakatonia
Fightwish


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 10, 2021)

Spayer (remember to spay and neuter your pets!)
Symphony Q

Breaking the rules:
Children of Hodor


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 10, 2021)

At the Mates
Arses
Evergray (oh wait, that's the same thing)
4 (the band 3)
Dank Tranquillity


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 10, 2021)

TERITHERY!!!


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 11, 2021)

jwade said:


> Rear Factory


----------



## chipchappy (Feb 11, 2021)

Meshuggan

Almost kinda sounds like Michigan


----------



## BenjaminW (Feb 11, 2021)

groverj3 said:


> At the Mates


I like At the Dates more...


----------



## seekfreed (Feb 11, 2021)

Kid Cock...


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 11, 2021)

...and you will know us by the trail of lead


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 11, 2021)

I see three of my suggestions on page 1 have been repeated, so here's some more:

Oozy Osbourne
Meryful Bate
The Aristocraps
Guns 'N Hoses
Poser Trip
Rivets of Nihil
Teether
Bony MacAlpine
Stripping Young Lad
Dink Floyd
Nickelsack
Ice Pube


----------



## BusinessMan (Feb 11, 2021)

Does adding a letter count?

DECRAPITATED
At the mates


----------



## Nlelith (Feb 11, 2021)

Barn of Osiris
Oh, Sweeper / Oh, Bleeper
Freaking Benjamin
Dankest Hour
Papa Coach
For the Fallen Creams
The Fillers
Foldplay

//Some old/easy ones:
Queef
Stink


jwade said:


> Rear Factory


Tears for Rears?


----------



## Manurack (Feb 11, 2021)

Gonna break the OP's rule with this one... It's too funny not to share LOL


----------



## lurè (Feb 11, 2021)

Porn of Osiris
Veil of Mayo
Buns n Roses
Raper X
Tony Danza Fapdance extravaganza


----------



## Omzig (Feb 11, 2021)

Just the tread i needed this morning 

Royal Cunt
Chin Lizzy
MegaBeth
NickleSack
DazyLixx
At the Mates
PorcuDine Tree


----------



## TedEH (Feb 11, 2021)

ThomasUV777 said:


> Fightwish


Did anyone say Nightfish yet?


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Feb 11, 2021)

Cum 41


----------



## vilk (Feb 11, 2021)

Artificial Brian


----------



## gunch (Feb 11, 2021)

Cryptipsy


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 11, 2021)

Sublimp
Nad Wolves
Prance
Cumford & Sons
Kinks of Leon
Kink Diamond
Soilfork
In Flakes
The Yeastie Boys
LL Fool J
Public Enema
Scat Symmetry


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 11, 2021)

So far @mastapimp is winning by a landslide.


----------



## Kaura (Feb 11, 2021)

Times of Grave

Not funny yeah, but I literally just made that mistake while trying to search for them on Youtube.


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 11, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> So far @mastapimp is winning by a landslide.


What can I say? I guess I collected too many Garbage Pail Kids cards in my younger days.


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 11, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> What can I say? I guess I collected too many Garbage Pail Kids cards in my younger days.



Well you’ve still got it. I can’t even remember what I had for lunch much less the name of any bands anymore.


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 11, 2021)

Finger
Dooken
Pooson
Motley Crud
Bane's Addiction
Char
Goof Tiger
Hammstein
Modest Louse
Alien Ant Fart


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 11, 2021)

Cockwork Opera 
Sound of Chunder 
Pissessor 
Womb Mold 
Batecreeper 
Cloudlicker 
Enter Shibari 
Kaki Kong


----------



## lurè (Feb 11, 2021)

Nine Inch Fails


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 11, 2021)

Motörheed. 
Like the original, but just a bit more Scottish.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 11, 2021)

Warpant
Kreamor


----------



## lurè (Feb 11, 2021)

Cream Theater
Megameth
Farts Warning

Barilla Road
Lickin Pork


----------



## Merrekof (Feb 11, 2021)

Manurack said:


> This IMMEDIATELY came to mind.



I came for funny band names and got this instead. Oh boy..


----------



## TedEH (Feb 11, 2021)

We're up to at least three Cream Theatres. 

What a weird thing to type.


----------



## mitou (Feb 11, 2021)

Five Finger Death Lunch


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 11, 2021)

The Meatles
The Doody Blues
Earshit
Cuntress
50 Cunt
Nun-DMC
Cheap Thick
Chimp Spinner
Vulture Club
Grandmaster Flesh
F*ghat (you know the letter)


----------



## TedEH (Feb 11, 2021)

Liquid Pension Experiment

Hatebread - for when you're sick of toast but it's all you have right now.

Porcupine Thee .... nah that one's weak. 

Protest the Zero


----------



## Chanson (Feb 11, 2021)

Not sure if any of these were suggested yet-

Dork Tranquility

In Flamed

Hats Eternal

Strapping Young Dad

Taint Vitus


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 11, 2021)

Smashing Bumpkins
Pennywipe
Dad Brains
Fad Religion
No Use for a Game


----------



## lurè (Feb 11, 2021)

Nosx


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 11, 2021)

Breed
Cult of Tuna
Immoral Onion
MOOO
Tears for Bears
R.U.M.


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 11, 2021)

Pussy Roit !


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 11, 2021)

Sonnn no


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 11, 2021)

Sackstreet Boys
Hootie and the Blowfist
Goo Goo Dolts
Marilyn Hanson
Grateful Head
The Pho
Skeletonbitch
DevilDrivel
Jew Kids on the Block
Alice Cooter


----------



## Bodes (Feb 11, 2021)

Mudwayne 
Blank 182 or Bling 182


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 11, 2021)

Madonny 
Tygers of pun tang
Whipesnake 
Rapt
Raging slav 
Haty perry 
Katebreed 
Queefsryche


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 12, 2021)

The Pretty Rackless
Lardi
Thin Lizzo
Jefferson Starshit
Soup Asylum
Zit
Saigon Hick
Justin Timberlame
Blind Felon
Meat Load
Haunted Shorts


----------



## seekfreed (Feb 12, 2021)

Mullet for my Valentine


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Feb 12, 2021)

Methklok


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 12, 2021)

Bostor 
Derp purple 
Lolling stones 
Blue oyster curt
Dan halen (not mine, squidbillies)


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 12, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> Thin Lizzo
> Meat Load



hell yea.


----------



## Nlelith (Feb 12, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Derp purple


Deep Nurple


----------



## bostjan (Feb 12, 2021)

Megameth












Megameth



__ bostjan
__ Feb 12, 2021






Edit: darn, @lurè beat me to this one.


----------



## rokket2005 (Feb 12, 2021)

Huey Lewis and the Newb
Collective Foul
Leafheaven
Crab Majesty
Fistball
Knife Panty
Steely Dad
White Pies


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 12, 2021)

Charred Balls of the Damned
The Ballflowers
Iron Nutterfly
Chance the Ripper
Overkilt
The Tyrds
The Dentures
Sexisonic
The Mamas & the Papis
Skinny Yuppy
Pat Boobe
Boobastank
Tit for an Autopsy
Titz and the Tantrums


----------



## Omzig (Feb 12, 2021)

after 5 pages this shit is still funny ....

Mr Dig
Ranger Ranger (i know it's x2 D's)
kUmalot (that's pretty good i think)
NeverCore
Lynch Rob
Ginger
Cantear
Foilwork
ToDo
T&t
Paint
HoobastInk
SkipRow
wAitelion (wait wait)
Rag panzer


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 12, 2021)

Sounggarden
Arid bath
Sex hags
Bank tango


----------



## lurè (Feb 12, 2021)

Dimmu Burger
Neverbore
Poo Poo Dolls

Watchtowel
Billswitch Engage


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 12, 2021)

Taylor Snift
Clotted Science
Little Bichard
Mahogany Bush
Crowning Pool
Poserglove
Mastodom
Emodus
Iron Raiden
Blond Guardian
Ballout Boy
Mistits
Spinal Tip
Faptain and Tennille
Skullet
Hanoi Cocks


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 12, 2021)

Mr. Bunghole


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 12, 2021)

W.I.S.P.

Metallick


----------



## IAO (Feb 14, 2021)

Mayo Dot
Recapitated
Mastodoo
Yep
The Wha

ISIL (thread ruined)

edit:
Simp Bizkit
Corn
Hoobaskank
Mudvaype
S’taint
WAProot


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 14, 2021)

Dork Tranquility
Fracker
Uhm
Steve Horse Band
Lardi B
Dicki Minaj
Stonk Temple Pilots
White Stonks
Type O Negativo
Warrel Dank
Chris Pornell
Coke
Moon Toots
Jason Pecker


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 14, 2021)

Not really playing by the rules, but doesn’t

BATHORY look like RATLORD?!


----------



## Nlelith (Feb 14, 2021)

Drowning Poo


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 14, 2021)

FAPROOT
FRAPT


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 14, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> Dork Tranquility
> Fracker
> Uhm
> Steve Horse Band
> ...



Oh dear, I'm afraid I have a bit of the Moon Toots today.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Feb 14, 2021)

Bloodbach
Porcupine Free
Monumints
Bloathe (ok I cheat)
Nike


----------



## bostjan (Feb 14, 2021)

The LAARP Machine


----------



## r33per (Feb 14, 2021)

Rust
Nightfish 
Five Finger Death Ponch
Bruno Tars
Clink 182


----------



## mitou (Feb 14, 2021)

Soy Division

Twisted Fister


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 14, 2021)

Spandau vallet 
Bingo Boingo
Haul n Oates
Little Fiver Band
Elton Joan
Literace+
Dirk Straits
Steve, Hai!
Spruce Bringsteen (cheat)


----------



## Science_Penguin (Feb 14, 2021)

Five Finger Doth Punch, my favorite Shakespeare-Metal band.


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 14, 2021)

Jake E. Pee
Crust Company
Damageflan
Grand Fuck Railroad
Canned Meat
Greed
Damn Yankers
Ball & Oates
Sick Yuppies
Slow Patrol
Emerson, Lame, and Palmer
Cheap Truck
Darius Fucker


----------



## duffbeer33 (Feb 14, 2021)

I remember in 2002 there was a story that Jerry Cantrell was playing a festival and was all pissed off because of sound quality, power problems, and he was probably just tired from being on the road. I guess Sevendust was next on the main stage that day, and he said "next up, Seven Fucks." Who knows if that story is actually true, but I enjoyed it. And I'm a massive Sevendust fan, but that story always cracks me up.


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 14, 2021)

I think @mastapimp just created the whole alternate reality music industry in the movie setting of Idiocracy.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Feb 14, 2021)

The Tony Danza Lapdance Extravaganza
iwrestledabeeronce


----------



## bostjan (Feb 14, 2021)

Five Finger Death Lunch


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Five Finger Death Lunch



Five Finger Heath Lunch! 

(couldn’t help myself...lol)


----------



## IAO (Feb 15, 2021)

Hourney


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

Five Singer Breath Hunch 

Hive Binger Death Munch 

Live Dinger Stealth Bunch 

My Livers Death March!


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 15, 2021)

GOP Will Eat Itself
Sister Machine Pun
The Beach Goys
Mom Waits
My Fife With the Thrill Kill Kult
Meat Heat Manifesto


----------



## spicevam (Feb 15, 2021)

tony danza fapdance extravaganza

why yes i am 12 y/o mentally


----------



## lurè (Feb 15, 2021)

Heaven Shall Burp


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 15, 2021)

August burps red


----------



## lurè (Feb 15, 2021)

Piss
Anthrass
Player
Prostate the Hero


----------



## Edika (Feb 15, 2021)

This thread is comedy gold lol! Some really good ones but a lot of them have been written already to think of really good ones. So I'll cheat a bit on a few:

Amtrax
Distubed
Battle Decapitation
Conquering Cistopia
Ping Crimson
Anual Naathrakh
Sordid Angel
Pun DMC
Immitation
Forguts
Dasmember


----------



## lurè (Feb 15, 2021)

Becoming the Fartchetype
Stink to your guns
Pimple Plan
Escape the Date


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

Bad Brian’s Bud Brains (double live LP !) lol


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

Blank Flag


----------



## nickgray (Feb 15, 2021)

Piss
In The Goods...
The Moors
Helloweeb
Evildad
Chin
Edgoy
Boars of Canada


----------



## Nlelith (Feb 15, 2021)

Sordid Kink


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

Yep


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

Deep Murple


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Bank


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

The Crash


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

Pubic Image Limited


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Bars


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

Psychedelic Burs


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

SoCal Distortion


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

Rocky Erickson and the 13th Floor Escalators


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

CAB


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

I, Ron Maiden...

lmao!


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

Mex Pistols


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

Gypsy Kinks


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

Balking Heads


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

Deaf Kennedys


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

Bro-Mags


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 15, 2021)

Wishbone ass
Molly ratchet


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

Neurosic


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

Smashing Bumpkins


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

Crash


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 15, 2021)

Crass Worship


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 16, 2021)

Killing Yoke
Shite Zombie
Black Frag
Lolbeat
Reverent Horton Meat
Moldy Hatchet
Clogging Molly
Fad Season
The Fisters of Mercy
Hoobaskank
Jesus Bones
The Jebus Lizard
Spit Doctors
Silversun Dickups


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 16, 2021)

I shouldn’t find this thread this amusing. This is my new happy place.


----------



## r33per (Feb 16, 2021)

Gloryhamper 
Coat Chamber


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 16, 2021)

Goldfraph
Porcupine Trek
Streaming Trees
Mr. Pig
The Tardbirds
Dexy's Midnight Gunners
Full Metal Packet
Drive By Fuckers
Dear Factory
VNV Ration


----------



## lurè (Feb 16, 2021)

Sepultuna
Wizards and Lemons


----------



## p0ke (Feb 16, 2021)

Wuuthrad said:


> I, Ron Maiden...
> 
> lmao!



There's a local Iron Maiden tribute band over here called "Aye, Ron Maiden"


----------



## Edika (Feb 16, 2021)

Following the rules more closely this time

Cradle of Tilth
Skeleton Bitch
Dudheimsgard
Icon Maiden
Waxon
Bling Guardian
Foulfly
Brain Trill
Filler be Killed
Mr. Sig
Poundgarden
Allegayon
Petallica
Segadeth (whyyyyyy!!!)
Restruction
Stratavarius
Castodon
Sob for a Cowboy
The Saunted
Soildork


----------



## kgmessier (Feb 16, 2021)

Sunn ))


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 16, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> Goldfraph
> Drive By Fuckers


Legit


----------



## Powerslave214 (Feb 16, 2021)

Bland Guardian
Blue Oyster Cunt
Helloweenie
Wing's X
Three Inches of Flood
Exodud
Bitchfinder General


----------



## 3xt3rm1n4t0r (Feb 16, 2021)

Queersryche
Death Anger
Dark Anger; Bark Angel
Sega
Me tar Church
Meliah Cage
Blammer; Slammed; Clammer
Robin Tripp
Kork
Steal Panther


----------



## r33per (Feb 16, 2021)

The Rolling Stonks


----------



## bostjan (Feb 16, 2021)

Tron Maiden


----------



## Omzig (Feb 16, 2021)

Nlelith said:


> Drowning Poo



I do this everyday without fail...feels good lol


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 16, 2021)

Hot Tuba
Freaking Benjamin
Spiritual Peggars
Hood Charlotte
Gravity Gills
Moldplay
Collective Soup
Savage Warden
The Demonheads
Machine Gun Jelly
Boatwhore


----------



## bostjan (Feb 16, 2021)

Some of these are hilarious, and others are hot fire. Savage Warden sounds like a band I would buy tickets to see, just assuming how much they must kick ass from their name.

Collective Soup sounds like something from depression-era Iron Curtain society, where everyone makes soup out of leftovers in a giant vat in the town square.

Also, "Sepultuna"... that's just great. Reminds me of the joke thread where one user kept saying "Shark Party" after every punchline, and then everything eventually devolved into just fish puns. I imagine Sepultuna's members include drummer Spongejob Snarepants, bassist Big Mouth Gilly and violin player Fidling Nero.


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 16, 2021)

- Piss
- Night Anger
- AB/CD
- Blank Sabbath


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 16, 2021)

Gov't Mole
The Toots
Sappy Roots
MF Doof
Posh Malone
Steve Milker Band
Taint Vincent
Fister Hazel
Tom Putty
Shania Train
All Shat Remains
A Tribe Called Queso


----------



## 3xt3rm1n4t0r (Feb 16, 2021)

Spine Girls
Pro Mags
Sadness
Lix
Pet Pet Pet
Wet Shop Boys
Simple Milds
Sentinel Feast
Earth, Kind & Fire; Earth, Find & Fire
Fades
Last Track
A Bribe called Quest
Agent Steal
Pillage People


----------



## bostjan (Feb 16, 2021)

Pimple Minds












Pimple+minds



__ bostjan
__ Feb 16, 2021


----------



## 3xt3rm1n4t0r (Feb 16, 2021)

Pit for a King
Steely Pan; Steely Fan; Stealy Dan
A Block of Seagulls
Morbid Anger
Wet Wet Pet
Sextures
Dog Pat Dog
Alice Pooper
Cart
Penny Kravitz
Lou Read
Putting Crew; Cutting Crow
Pax
Follies
Pire Straits
Newt Order
Killing Coke
Seven Hitches
Men at Fork; Men at Pork
Past Crack
Skid Low
Sour Seasons
Fears for Fears; Tears for Tears; Pears for Tears; Fears for Pears
Tight Pit
Kazoo
Electric Fight Orchestra
Lacuna Foil


----------



## lurè (Feb 16, 2021)

Actual Sepultuna moshpit


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 16, 2021)

Tony Basic 

System of a Gown

Overkilt

Slay-or...


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 16, 2021)

Public Enema

Flogging Dolly 

Nine Inch Rails


----------



## bostjan (Feb 16, 2021)

Nine Inch Snails


----------



## r33per (Feb 16, 2021)

Radioheap 
London Grammer


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 16, 2021)

Thompson Twink
Wang Chunk
Meat Muppets
Dick Cave and the Bad Seeds
The Afghan Whims
Huey Lewis and the Jews
Harebreed
Filler
Pu Manchu
Bibhazard
Los Hobos
Aaroness
Demon Punter
Black Mabel Society
Knocked Goose
Butthole Suffers


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 16, 2021)

Test-lament 

Panterrible (cuz it’s true)

Pubic Enemy 

Barhaus 

Dead Can’t Dance 

Grateful Deaf 

Shil Collins


----------



## Wuuthrad (Feb 16, 2021)

Spandau Ball Set 

Thompson Twinks 

Men Without Cats 

Fleetwood Hac 

Kate’s Bush 

Rainbot 

Twisted Blister 

HoreDoms 

Naked Pity 

Gang of Dour 

The Ham 

Sadness 

The Soft Toys 

The Pure 

Dangles 

Du-Rank Duran 

Culture Flub

Tears for Years 

Ditzer Ebb

KMFDJ


----------



## IAO (Feb 17, 2021)

Gorde
Bling Melon
The Peach Boys
Femmy Kilmister
The Mars Volva
Beagles of Death Metal
Old Man Gloop
Cunt of Luna, Cult of Tuna (I’m so, so sorry)


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 17, 2021)

Giving Color

Not changing a letter, but adding one:
Stevendust


----------



## Georgeoneal (Feb 17, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## r33per (Feb 17, 2021)

Hex Pistols


----------



## lurè (Feb 17, 2021)

The Marx Volta 
Cult of Puma
Tex Pistols 
Beyond Creatine


----------



## 3xt3rm1n4t0r (Feb 17, 2021)

Slayed
Trash test dummies; Crash Pest Dummies
The Ham
The Flatters
Foxy Music
Flood, Sweat and Tears; Blood, Sweat and Fears; Blood, Sweat and Pears
Talking Beads
Found garden
Small Paces
Plaque
Pestlife
Cream Street
Fake That
All Faints
foulDecision
Plan Parsons
Amy Pinehouse
Pilly Idol
The Paces
Green Bay
Kate Push
Program the Head; Program the Deaf
Fig Star
The Toasters
The Gang of Tour
The Foul Stirrers


----------



## MFB (Feb 17, 2021)

The Gall of Troy


----------



## bostjan (Feb 17, 2021)

Fartball
Twelve Poot Ninja
Alient Ant Fart
Taptoot
Hawtwind
The Shite Stripes
Cherry Poopin' Daddies


----------



## InCasinoOut (Feb 17, 2021)

Corn


----------



## lurè (Feb 17, 2021)

Farth, Wind & Fire
Elvis Parsley
Typers of Pan Pang
Pita Ford
Brave Gigger
Uriah Beep
Whiteshake


----------



## budda (Feb 17, 2021)

We game as romans
Architests
The black dahlia murmer
36crazyfests
Atreye
Askins Alexandria
Dadball
Comeback lid
As I lay Mying
Titte fight
Saasin
Hupesfall
Fer (far)
Attack attick
Blar (blur)


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 17, 2021)

Cop Will Eat Itself
Manor Threat
Orphaned Lard
Abysmal Fawn
Decrepit Birch
Dethklot
Tron Reagan
Dankest Hour
Disammonia Mundi
The Factless
In Flumes
Old Man's Chili


----------



## Omzig (Feb 17, 2021)

raPer X
skid roE (that ones a bit fishy)
victor Pooten
Stu Yamm
sOocks beard
lePel42
KOng diamond
P.e.a.t
love Kate
Rain of salvation
iM mourning
exCreme


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 17, 2021)

Spinethank
Armored Taint


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 17, 2021)

Sick of it Alf
Septicflush
Six Feet Udder
Swallow the Son
All Shill Perish
Dilco
Jackson Drowne
Johnny Gash
Crosby, Stills, Gash & Young
Yao
7 Porns 7 Eyes
Shitechapel
Plain Shite T's
The Zenith Pissage
Bris Kristofferson


----------



## akinari (Feb 17, 2021)

The Afgtan Whigs
Droam Theater
Earth Wind and Firp
Bloolhound Gang
40 Below Summqr
Chevelll
Black Sbbbath
Megodeth
Panteru
Foo Fiqhters
Blue Cheeg
Parbage
Parliament Funkadelir
Atheisk
Hncantation
Boet Thrower


----------



## MFB (Feb 17, 2021)

Battles of Rice (or Dice, Lice, Nice, you pick one)
Circle Takes the Squire
Amen Amarth
Childish Bambino
The Rememberists
Emma Ruth Bundle
Godspeed You! Block Emperor
The Minilith Deathcult
Municipal Haste
Strapping Young Dad


----------



## IAO (Feb 17, 2021)

Guido’d by Voices
Thirty Seconds to Lars
Sal Invictus
Ted Zeppelin
Katatonya
Megaseth
Heath in June


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 18, 2021)

Pruno Mars
Dink
Rat Charles
The Donkees
Coedplay
Snitchfoot
Semendust
Semen Mary Three
Nana Surf
Stabbing Westwart
Eric Crapton
Fister Pussycat
Bonestar


----------



## KolArdins (Feb 18, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> Public Enema


I think that's the winner for me.


----------



## KolArdins (Feb 18, 2021)

Alanus Morissette
Fuckcherry
Fuckethead
Rat Stevens
Corrective Soul
Deltones
Deco
Duo
Dobby Parton
Ed Cheeran
Five Finger Death Lunch
Fog Fighters
Frankie Goes To Dollywood
Nuns n Roses
Jeff Fuckley
Johnny Gash
Mewel
Lenny Krapitz
Marilyn Panson
Michelle Chocked
Motley Crud
Nickelbark
Mute
Pearl Ham
Puddle of Mutt
Sex Pishols
Bush
Rush
Red Hot Chili Leppers
Slush
Boilwork
Slipknob
Tears For Bears
Temple Of The Log
Steve Wai
The Zars
The Cunt
The Farkness
Twelve Foot Minja
The Polite
Toll
Tracy Crapman
I2
When
Wiggs
ZZ Bop


----------



## KolArdins (Feb 18, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> Semendust


Thats gold. Remember that dude who broke into a house, stole their coke and snorted it, only to later find out it was Semendust, and he went on to die from Hepatitus.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 18, 2021)

Spandau Bullet
Cuming mouth (fuming mouth)
Body Cunt
Get the Thot
Suburban Cum
Shinning
Bake Me
From Asses to New
Poop Evil
Pale Caves
Tune-nards
Kid Cumi
Kendick Lamar


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 18, 2021)

Smugdge


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 18, 2021)

Few Found Glory
The Mayfield Sour
The Red Lumpsuit Apparatus
Saves the Gay
The Tangles
Pimple Plan
Rick Rots
Lol Kim
East of the Ball
The CarRenters
Bang Crosby
Men at Worf
Fuzzcocks
Gory Numan
Nat King Mole
No Use for a NAMM


----------



## lurè (Feb 18, 2021)

Decrepit Girth
ZZ Cop
Soilpork
Amon Abarth
Bob for a Cowboy
Modern Gay Babylon


----------



## valkyrie (Feb 20, 2021)

Children of Bosom
Nightwash
Animals as Lenders
The Darned


----------



## p0ke (Feb 21, 2021)

Nightfish
MyTrain
Wintergun
Toonsorrow
Satanic Carmaster
Strapping Young Dad
Scam Symmetry


----------



## MFB (Feb 21, 2021)

Monolard


----------



## TedEH (Feb 21, 2021)

p0ke said:


> Scam Symmetry


If you went for Scab Symmetry, it ends up meaning almost the same as the original name and part of me enjoys that.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Feb 21, 2021)

*tHe SaX **PiStOls *

*




*


;>)/


----------



## p0ke (Feb 22, 2021)

TedEH said:


> If you went for Scab Symmetry, it ends up meaning almost the same as the original name and part of me enjoys that.



How about SPAR Symmetry? Sponsored by the Dutch supermarket chain SPAR  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPAR_(retailer)


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 22, 2021)

Late to this thread cause I was spam. Hopefully these are fresh. 

Pearl Jim
Mervins
Green Hay
Wanger
Fastwad
Mimi Hendrix
Dolly Farton
Crosby, Stills, & Hash


----------



## BlackSG91 (Feb 22, 2021)

Atomic Rooster...Atomic Booster.







;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91 (Feb 22, 2021)

Three Dog Fight.







;>)/


----------



## nightlight (Feb 23, 2021)

Geezer
Guns and Poses
Spayer
Exopus


----------



## seekfreed (Apr 15, 2021)

Hoe Cocker


----------

